# Update-placed. 2 year old golden girl needs good home Ohio



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I copied your post onto a facebook page as well, just to get it more exposure.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/3431685524/


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

FYI, there are several Golden rescues in OH. I would try all of them, you might find one that is willing to give her a chance.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America
Golden Endings Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toledo
GR Rescue and Adoption of Needy Dogs (GRRAND)
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Inc
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service, Inc
Golden Treasures Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## jjoos99 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks for the help. I dont do facebook so I appreciate the extra exposure. I have contacted 3 different rescues so far. Only heard back from one and they werent able to take her when I told them that she had killed our cat. Hopefully I can find a home for her, the more time I spend with her the harder it is going to be to see her go.
thanks
Jeff


----------



## Simba_Golden (Aug 31, 2017)

I’m so sorry for the loss of your cat. Lacey is a very beautiful girl. Hopefully you find a perfect match for her very soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> I copied your post onto a facebook page as well, just to get it more exposure.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/3431685524/


Is that a closed group? Get the following message-



> Sorry, this content isn't available right now
> The link you followed may have expired, or the page may only be visible to an audience you're not in.
> Go back to the previous page · Go to News Feed · Visit our Help Center


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you do need to be a "member". You just ask to join, they approve everyone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You get the message I posted above, it doesn't say what group it is to join.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I also shared with my closed rescue group in Illinois. They came back with the rescues you have reached out to. I've also reached out to a couple of trainer friends of mine who are very active in rescue to see if they have connections. I will keep you updated if I hear back any additional updates.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You get the message I posted above, it doesn't say what group it is to join.


"Golden Retriever Forum" on Facebook


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Peppertree out of NY might be an option. One of my training friends in rescue responded. Am trying to get a contact name for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Per your post in your other thread saying you placed her, I have updated your thread title to reflect it. 

Hope everything works out for her.


----------



## jjoos99 (Aug 7, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Per your post in your other thread saying you placed her, I have updated your thread title to reflect it.
> 
> Hope everything works out for her.


I do too. It was hard to say goodbye to her but for my wife everyday of seeing lacey was just a reminder of what she did to her cat.
thanks for all the support
Jeff


----------

